# First "photo" of a black hole



## Mabzynn (Sep 14, 2020)

Question asked:
How can you take photos without light?

Few chuckles from the audience

Answer:
Well, radio is also light.  The radio waves are as light as the eye(light?) that enters into the detectors that we have here (points at eyes).  They're called eyes.  We use the light the waves that come from the remote black hole region in such a, a quite tricky way because the same light that arrives to earth is that same wave that comes to all the different telescopes, and we trap these front of light in our computers.  We can then reproduce and play back data but this is also the radio light which is also the same light that comes into the mobile phones and that we are working on in the electromagnetic spectrum.

Another stepped in to help:
What we see, what we see in the image is actually light that is produced by plasma around the black hole it's true that we cannot see it because it's black so we cannot see it but we, we see it's shadow that is being cast on this glowing plasma.  So we are actually taking a picture of light. (shrugs)


So which one is it?  Did you convert radio waves into the visible light spectrum or did you actually take a picture of light waves?

I mean how is that an acceptable answer from an academic.  At least say you assigned colors to the radio waves based on the wavelength of the radio waves received and then created a composite image based on our interpretations of that data.  Let's not pretend it's anywhere in the visible light spectrum because by their own definitions it's invisible.  But I'm not even sure what their answer is at this point.


The next guy went on to talk about how they "think" black holes are engulfed in an optically thin fog of radio emitting material.  So the fact that we see nothing in the middle is quite significant.




I feel like we're playing a stupid game with stupid prizes at this point.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: First "photo" of a black hole


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 22, 2020)

Ah, yes, I remember this, the glowing space donut! Maybe it's just a star shaped like a toroid, and maybe it's entirely faked. They keep coming up with the most convoluted explanations for the stuff they find in the sky. Who can  relate to any of it? Who really even cares at this point? It's all bullshit, and on some level, most people know it. They'll just glance at stories like this and then move on to something that actually has relevance to their lives, such as professional wrestling--which, btw, is more believable than the crap NASA is showing us. Black holes are invisible... except when they're not. We can't photograph stuff without light... except when we can. Jeezaloo, the nonsense we are expected to believe!


----------



## Akanah (May 14, 2022)

So most people in the world must really suffer from dementia. Since a few days the photo of the black hole is presented to us as brand-new. The photo was already published at the end of 2019.


----------



## InchoateTulpa (May 16, 2022)

Mabzynn said:


> Question asked:
> How can you take photos without light?
> 
> Few chuckles from the audience
> ...


I always liked Stephen J. Crothers explaining the loopiness of big bang and black hole cosmology.  The following video starts at a point where he lambastes the imprecise language used by "scientists" when discussing the big bang by quoting "at or near infinite" from a scientific paper.   "Near infinite" being a term that I, even as a layman, found highly amusing.  

(the whole video is worth a watch regarding black holes, the big bang and the current state of laughstrophysics)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfMN6mWiVrQ_


Despite being two years into a doctorate before getting booted out for questioning what he was being taught, Rationalwiki does a nice job of smearing him in the following hit piece.  It reminds me of the old saying you catch the most flak when you're over the target.  

Stephen J. Crothers - RationalWiki


----------



## Safranek (May 16, 2022)

InchoateTulpa said:


> I always liked Stephen J. Crothers explaining the loopiness of big bang and black hole cosmology.


I have often recommended him to my friends and acquaintances instead of arguing the point myself.


----------



## Udjat (May 16, 2022)

Hi everyone!  I thought that they have taken lots of pictures of black holes, put them in science books and all that jazz.  
I don't think the "experts" really know or want to tell us the truth.  If you make things scary and way out of touch for the general civilian, they probably won't revisit the subject, which I believe is the intention.

When I think of a black hole I always think of the Hadron Collider.  When I look at pictures of that thing it reminds me, (don't laugh) of the same thing that the Flash would run in when he need to travel through time.  So, the black hole thing made me start to think that maybe they are a way of time travel and that is one of the reasons the public is only told so much.

If you listen to the main stream physicists, they only seem to make things more convoluted.  I read "Astro Physics For Young People In a Hurry"  by Neil deGrasse Tyson and felt more out of touch with astrophysics than I ever have before.  This is a juveniles science book that I am afraid is meant to make people feel inadequate in learning about this stuff, and I feel it is intentional.


----------



## Udjat (May 27, 2022)

Hello again, I just wanted to give a little information that I found.  I have here a Nat Geo from the year 2014, and on the cover just so happens to be a picture of a Black Hole, or rather a picture of dust around the edges of the black hole.  A black hole can not actually have its picture taken unless something is around it outlining it.  

Also in this article, I couldn't believe it, but it actually states that black holes are time machines.  Now I am not an scientist, but that sounds like time travel to me.  This article also reads that "gravity trumps time" which is quite interesting.  There is also something called the "event horizon" and if something crosses it , for every minute that is spent there, a thousand years will passed on earth.

I think everyone should take a look at this article if they can, issue, March 2014 "The Truth About Black Holes" National Geographic.  Sometimes the main stream places are the best to get information from because they try to hide the real truth sometimes, but in doing that they actually reveal a lot more than you would think.  Very Interesting!!!


----------



## BernaysSauce (Jun 16, 2022)

Might the eye function in the same way as a black hole, or the reverse? Only with much less strength, or am I really reaching right now?


----------

